# Sole use yard wanted



## Dancing_Diva (15 October 2017)

Looking for a sole use yard in the following areas, Bredhurt, Hartlip, Lower halestow, upchruch, bredgar areas. 

Must have running water on site and storage for hay. Stables, I would require a maximum of seven boxes. Grazing doesnt have to be the best due to all ponies being a mix of natives/good doers and lamintics. 

Or would consider grass livery with own paddock and at least two stables to rent on a yard in the above areas.


----------

